# Sick krib please help



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ive had my krib pair for awhile now recently my male krib has become lathargic and kinda bloated he sits at the bottom of the tank I'm treating the whole tank with melafix. He also has some swollen looking eyes. Anyone know what this is? My other fish look fine with the exception of one of my rainbows.

Ph: 6.9
Nitrates: 12ppm
Nitrites: 0
Ammonia: 0

I did a 25% water change today and cleaned the mechanical media on my canister filters.

Please help me Ive had him for 3 years now.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this seems to be a somewhat common thing with kribs..i have had it happen a couple of times....do a water change...treat with melafix...in 2 days do another water change and treat again..and again in 2 days...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it fatal? I did a water change wed and one today


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is possible that they could die..but just keep up on water changes and treatment and he should be ok...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

All my other fish are fine just this one male Krib is acting up


----------

